# STALKER Clear Sky - Bug oder Langeweile auf Raten?



## Koopa-Trooper (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

 Ich habe nun nachdem ich Shadow of Chernobyl durch habe Clear Sky begonnen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, bei meinem Problem.

 Ich habe den Auftrag, den Bauernhof zu erobern und nun zu halten bis Verstärkung eintrifft. Ich habe den Bauernhof gesäubert und muss jetzt auf die Verstärkung warten und warten und warten.

 Kurzum, es kommt keine Verstärkung. Kann mir jemand sagen, ist das ein Bug oder dauert das nur so lange. Und meine zweite Frage: Geht das das ganze Spiel so mit:
 Auftrag: Erobere das, erobere dies, Auftrag abgeborchen: erobere das.


----------



## veilchen (26. Januar 2010)

Koopa-Trooper schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe nun nachdem ich Shadow of Chernobyl durch habe Clear Sky begonnen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, bei meinem Problem.
> 
> ...


   Hast du Clear Sky gepatcht - V.1.5.10 (Patch ?
  Im Urzustand ist Clear Sky ziemlich bugbelastet.

  Diese Bauernhof-Mission ist eine Nebenquest. Normalerweise sollten nach der Eroberung dieses Areals Mitglieder einer Fraktion auftauchen, denen du am ehesten Gut gesonnen bist (z.B. Stalker). Kann aber auch passieren das zu wenig Mitglieder dieser Fraktion angehören und deshalb einfach keine Leute erscheinen.

  Zur 2ten Frage) Generell sind die meisten Nebenquests so ausgeprägt. Es geht nämlich darum Gebiete einzunehmen und damit die Sträke einer Fraktion zu erhöhen. Das hat jedoch einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Wenn man ein Gebiet verlässt und anschließend wieder zurückkehrt, so platziert der Computer einfach wieder einen haufen Gegner in der jeweiligen Feindbasis und das Areal ist nicht mehr unter der Kontrolle des Spielers (Bsp. das Banditenlager)

 EDIT: die Hauptmissionen sind da schon wesentlich abwechlungsreicher!

 Gruß
  veilchen


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (27. Januar 2010)

Eine Nebenmission, interessant. Bei mir wird das ganze angezeigte beim TAB drücken. Werd mir das mal genauer anschauen. Danke auf alle Fälle.


----------



## veilchen (27. Januar 2010)

Koopa-Trooper schrieb:


> Eine Nebenmission, interessant. Bei mir wird das ganze angezeigte beim TAB drücken. Werd mir das mal genauer anschauen. Danke auf alle Fälle.


   Ja ich glaube bei Clear Sky wird nicht zwischen Nebenmissionen und Hauptmissionen unterschieden. Bei Call of Prypyat sind die Nebenmissionen im PDA durch einen weißen Marker am Rand gekennzeichnet, die Hauptmissionen mit einem gelben Marker (Zielkreuz).


----------



## Predator-999 (4. Februar 2010)

Du MUSST die den oben genannten Patch unbedingt holen, da du sonst verdammt viele Probleme bekommst!!
 Ich habe das Spiel auch nun schon etwas länger. Beim ersten Durchspielen gab es eine böse Überraschung ohne Patch: Nachdem du ein paar Untergrundgänge gesäubert hast bekommst du die Anweisung wieder an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Du gehst also zu einer Leiter die über einen Gulli nach draußen führt (das ist relativ spät im Spielverlauf). Doch als du oben angekommen bist stürzt das Spiel bei jedem Versuch ab. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist das das Spiel ohne Patches von Zeit zu Zeit unspielbar wird da z.B. auch mal eine Hauptmissions-wichtige Person fehlt und man somit auch nicht fortfahren kann. Das hat in den meisten Fällen einen Neuanfang zur Folge. Einmal geht das noch aber nach dem 3.4., vielleicht sogar 6. mal hat man da keinen Nerv mehr zu
 MfG
 Predator-999


----------



## DrHasenbein (8. Februar 2010)

das ist ja interessant. seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit suche ich nach der Lösung zu genau dem selben Problem, denn ich habe den selben Bug ( und ja, es MUSS ein Bug sein ). Das Spiel habe ich deswegen auch seitdem nicht mehr angerührt. Diese Bauernhofmission ist einfach grauenhaft. Egal wie man es angeht, ich schaffe es einfach nicht , dass die Verstärkung wirklich eintrifft. Selbst der neueste Patch hat da keinerlei Abhilfe gebracht. Da es anscheinend auch anderen Leuten so geht, werde ich das Spiel jetzt endgültig von der Platte putzen. Jedesmal neu starten, nur weil ein Script nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgelöst wird ist bei einem solchen Spiel einfach der absolute Supergau. Hab's damals bei Steam in einer *A.k.tion* ( <<-- ich hasse es wenn meine Beiträge per Worterkennungssoftware als Werbung mißbraucht werden, deswegen die Punkte im Wort ) erworben und empfinde den finanziellen Verlust deswegen nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber eine Frechheit ist es schon


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (9. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auf 1.5.10 gepacht bevor ich noch begonnen habe zu spielen.

 Die gute Nachricht, die Bauernhof Mission habe ich folgendermassen geschaft:

 Ich bin wie wild durch die Gegend gelaufen und habe vorerst Clear Sky "Ansammlungen" abgesucht. Dann bin ich ein paar mal mit dem Schnellreisesystem weitergereist und dann waren plötzlich zuerst 2 Leute dort. Allerdings ist der Auftrag nicht erfolgreich gewesen. Nach ein paar weiteren Reisen mit dem Schnellreisesystem sind plötzlich 5 Clear Skyler da gewesen und dann haben sage und schreibe 3 Abtrünnige angegriffen. Nachdem der mörder Angriff abgeschlagen wurde war der Auftrag abgeschlossen.

 Leider schickt mich das Spiel gleich weiter zum Maschinenpark wo genau der selbe Auftrag wartete. Nach dem ich den Park gesäubert hatte, sagt mir dass Spiel wieder: Warte auf Verstärkung. Und das ganze geht von vorne los.

 Die Stelle habe ich übrigens noch nicht geschafft. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr. Werde wohl direkt zu COP übergehen.

 Alles in allem also doch: Langeweile auf Raten.


----------



## helder (9. Februar 2010)

bei dem Spiel wundert mich nix, ist ja bekannt dass es zimlich verbuggt ist:

 http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egoshooter/1948978/stalker_clear_sky.html
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7iOf0V2aX8
 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht_fazit/PC-CDROM/Test/Fazit_Wertung/PC-CDROM/9272/60268/STALKER_Clear_Sky.html
 Fazit von 4players.de "Es reicht: Wenn Spiele unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen werden, müssen
  sie mit mangelhafter Quittung leben!"


----------



## veilchen (9. Februar 2010)

helder schrieb:


> bei dem Spiel wundert mich nix, ist ja bekannt dass es zimlich verbuggt ist:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egoshooter/1948978/stalker_clear_sky.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7iOf0V2aX8
> ...


  Auch wenn das Spiel im Urzustand sehr verbuggt war, der Test von 4Players war seiner Zeit total subjektiv gehalten und gar nicht repräsentativ. Da hat sich der Tester einfach den Frust von der Seele geredet!


----------

